# Pixmedic's Photo Contest! (so contest, much prize)



## pixmedic

welcome to the Pixmedic photo contest!
*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me, and was approved by administration.*

with that out of the way, we can get on to the good stuff!
I am going to try and do this quarterly, and if it garners enough participation, I may even make it monthly. 
The contest is simple. I will post a theme, and those who wish to participate will post 1 (one) photo that they feel best represents their vision of that theme. You can take a literal approach, or think outside the box...use  your imagination! (if this sounds familiar to some of you, its because its based on the monthly photo theme contest that used to run here)
The contest will be open for ~2 weeks.
Prizes...yes, there will be prizes. well, 1 prize anyway.  so, there will be prize.
this contest will be run basically like our donations. judging will be done by me and the wife. if the ferrets are awake they might weigh in as well. probably not the dog though...hes lazy.

The prize for this contest will be a $50 ebay gift card.







The theme for this contest will be....
*drum roll please*

man* -vs- machine

so to recap...
to participate, post 1(one) photo in this thread of your interpretation of the theme. (man -vs- machine)
wait until the contest is over.
watch for winner to be announced.
collect loot (if applicable)

please direct all questions, concerns, or suggestions to me via PM. The contest may require some fine tuning to get all the details worked out, so i reserve the right to make any and all necessary (or otherwise) changes on an as-needed basis.

good luck, and good shooting!


*or woman. or person. or whatever.


----------



## tirediron

Very cool (and generous) of you Jason!  I like the theme... seems to me I should have some good material in our "first start attempts" folder from restoration projects at the tractor club.


----------



## pixmedic

Bump!


----------



## MSnowy

Sounds good


----------



## pixmedic

MSnowy said:


> Sounds good


It IS good!


----------



## robbins.photo

pixmedic said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> It IS good!
Click to expand...


Ok, so a couple of quick questions on the rules.  Well, actually just one question on the rules.  Are we required to join a tractor club to participate?


----------



## pixmedic

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> It IS good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so a couple of quick questions on the rules.  Well, actually just one question on the rules.  Are we required to join a tractor club to participate?
Click to expand...

Nope. It technically can be non tractor related, if tractors do not encompass your vision of the theme.


----------



## Gary A.

Mazel tov!  A good thing from a good guy.


----------



## MSnowy




----------



## robbins.photo

MSnowy said:


>



Ok, stellar image.. sure.  But technically wouldn't this be Man+Machine Vrs Man?

Lol.. ya, alright.. I'll stop helping now...


----------



## MSnowy

robbins.photo said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, stellar image.. sure.  But technically wouldn't this be Man+Machine Vrs Man?
> 
> Lol.. ya, alright.. I'll stop helping now...
Click to expand...

 
Yup if someone was to over think things but that never happens here at TPF


----------



## robbins.photo

MSnowy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, stellar image.. sure.  But technically wouldn't this be Man+Machine Vrs Man?
> 
> Lol.. ya, alright.. I'll stop helping now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup if someone was to over think things but that never happens here at TPF
Click to expand...


Touche... lol.

There was an evil twin joke in there too but I thought.. nahhh... lol


----------



## tirediron

MSnowy said:


>


"It's K-K-K-Ken.... c-c-c-coming to k-k-k-k-kill me!"


----------



## Gary A.

I think the next frame may be a more flattering image.


----------



## pixmedic

weekend bump!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## limr

Out of curiosity, are these to be new images that we take specifically for the challenge, or can they be pictures we already have?


----------



## pixmedic

limr said:


> Out of curiosity, are these to be new images that we take specifically for the challenge, or can they be pictures we already have?


They can be existing photos, as long as you took then


----------



## Raj_55555

Child Labour - Servicing Motor Bikes


----------



## PropilotBW

Cool!  Now to think...

Just out of curiosity, why make the contest quarterly but only give 2 weeks to come up with something?  Sometimes it takes me 2 weeks just to open my camera bag!


----------



## pixmedic

PropilotBW said:


> Cool!  Now to think...
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why make the contest quarterly but only give 2 weeks to come up with something?  Sometimes it takes me 2 weeks just to open my camera bag!



well...i did say "~" two weeks. 
and, that this contest may require a little tweaking. 
im just kinda feeling things out right now. 
at this point, nothing is set in stone except for the actual theme. (wouldn't be fair to change that now)

in my head, I imagined this to be a contest that wasn't drug out for an extended period of time.  kind of a "get in, get out" sort of deal. 
instead of having a long time to wait and hope something serendipitous pops up thats theme related, people would have to make a quicker decision, and act on it. 
those motivated to go out and make it happen will get the rewards. 

The only reason I allowed previously taken pictures to be eligible is because I dont want to have to go through and vet every entry. 
sure, i could make all kinds of rules saying that exif data has to be there to prove the date, but that might make things difficult for film shooters that have to scan images. 
I wanted to keep this one simple to see how much interest was drummed up. no point in committing to doing any more of these if there isn't going to be much interest. 

how about this...
if, after two weeks, there are still people that want to participate but feel they just need a little more time, ill extend the time frame and consider making it a permanent change to the rules. 
for now though, lets just see what two weeks (ish) gets.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Parker219

I think the low gas light and GPS ad to the man vs machine theme.


----------



## PropilotBW

Here's my submission:


----------



## OGsPhotography




----------



## acparsons

DSC_9784 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

New year bump!


----------



## pixmedic

Bump


----------



## oldhippy

image by ed brown, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

oldhippy said:


> image by ed brown, on Flickr


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## oldhippy

jcdeboever said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by ed brown, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is my neighbor, in his Appalachian Hot Rod
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## jcdeboever

oldhippy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by ed brown, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is my neighbor, in his Appalachian Hot Rod
> Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are you sure? It looks a little like your face in your avatar.... Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DarkShadow

This is very generous and should be a good one to watch,I don't think I will participate though because I don't now how to roll a drum, but I think I remember how to roll a joint, but its been so long.


----------



## pixmedic

DarkShadow said:


> This is very generous and should be a good one to watch,I don't think I will participate though because I don't now how to roll a drum, but I think I remember how to roll a joint, but its been so long.


You can always get in on the next one


----------



## tirediron

oldhippy said:


> image by ed brown, on Flickr


I know you said you and Missus Medic were going to be the judges, but if you're taking the popular vote into consideration this has to be the winner!


----------



## DarkShadow

Now if it was dog vs machine, I have a floppy ear cutie for ya.


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by ed brown, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I know you said you and Missus Medic were going to be the judges, but if you're taking the popular vote into consideration this has to be the winner!
Click to expand...


well, the ferrets will cast their vote too. 
but not the dog. the dog is lazy.


----------



## Frank F.

I have seen this thread today for the first time and I sure like to contribute. I hope you do not close early...


----------



## runnah




----------



## PhotoriousMe




----------



## pixmedic

At the one week mark now, with plenty of entries.  One week left to get those photos posted if you want in on this contest!


----------



## BillM




----------



## pixmedic

not much time left to get in on this!
if the contest is going to get this much attention on a regular basis, I might have to make it a monthly deal!


----------



## runnah

rules


----------



## runnah

K52A5997 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

things finally starting to wind down here?


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> things finally starting to wind down here?


Maybe, check with the ferrets...


----------



## BillM




----------



## PropilotBW

Just curious if multiple submissions are now allowed?


----------



## pixmedic

PropilotBW said:


> Just curious if multiple submissions are now allowed?


No. See rules.


----------



## pixmedic

Bump. Not much time left


----------



## Frank F.

Today I had a nice frame and suddenly heared a sound ... Segway entering frame, click-click-click ... D3 doing her job!


----------



## ceandassoc

In the end its always man. We create machine, we use machine,we destroy machine, we sink machine, we are so amazed by our work we visit machine and ponder our glory.



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

just to let everyone know, in case there are any international participants worried about shipping time, the ebay card is just a code used at checkout.
the card has a scratch off section on the back that reveals the code. if anyone would rather not wait for the card to physically get to them, i can simply PM them a picture of the
card with the code revealed and it can be used right away.


----------



## pixmedic

well, we are at the two week mark with plenty of entries.
the wife and ferrets can start looking over the submissions tomorrow while im on shift, and we'll reach a consensus when i get home Saturday. 
not much time left for any stragglers that want to get in on this.


----------



## annamaria

I saw this too late sigh [emoji19] but of course I just moved here to GA and have been super busy with boxes and all the fun stuff that goes along with a move.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

annamaria said:


> I saw this too late sigh [emoji19] but of course I just moved here to GA and have been super busy with boxes and all the fun stuff that goes along with a move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



There's fun stuff involved with moving?

I must have been doing it wrong all those years...


----------



## annamaria

robbins.photo said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this too late sigh [emoji19] but of course I just moved here to GA and have been super busy with boxes and all the fun stuff that goes along with a move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's fun stuff involved with moving?
> 
> I must have been doing it wrong all those years...
Click to expand...


You have to learn from the experts [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

annamaria said:


> I saw this too late sigh [emoji19] but of course I just moved here to GA and have been super busy with boxes and all the fun stuff that goes along with a move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



theres still a day or two to get in on it. 
we wont get around to the judging until i get off shift saturday.


----------



## annamaria

pixmedic said:


> annamaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this too late sigh [emoji19] but of course I just moved here to GA and have been super busy with boxes and all the fun stuff that goes along with a move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres still a day or two to get in on it.
> we wont get around to the judging until i get off shift saturday.
Click to expand...


Hopefully I will see something that catches my eye in time for the contest. Thank you for letting me know.  [emoji851]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Last day to get in on this!


----------



## annamaria

I'm working on my submission now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

annamaria said:


> I'm working on my submission now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had a great idea for this, sort of a juxtaposition using a Ferret Vrs Machine as the main focus.  Sadly the two ferrets I hired as models never showed up and don't answer their phone so I finally had to give up.

Maybe there off... oh I dunno, taking a nap somewhere or something.....

Lol


----------



## annamaria

Ok didn't have much time to work on the image but here goes. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

annamaria said:


> Ok didn't have much time to work on the image but here goes. View attachment 133105
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't even be home from work until at least 0900 tomorrow so you still have time if you want to edit some more.


----------



## annamaria

Thank u for letting me know but I probably won't have more time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

I did have one in the collection from the summer I will through in for the fun of it.


----------



## pixmedic

All righty folks....
Possum is already looking over the thread so he can cast his vote. 
Judging had officially begun!


----------



## pixmedic

And Bear finally weighing in with his weasely opinion.


----------



## pixmedic

Not the dog though....told you he was lazy.


----------



## Raj_55555

Do the ferrets get along with the dog? Or do you have to keep an eye on them all the time?


----------



## pixmedic

Raj_55555 said:


> Do the ferrets get along with the dog? Or do you have to keep an eye on them all the time?


They get along fine


----------



## Raj_55555

pixmedic said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the ferrets get along with the dog? Or do you have to keep an eye on them all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> They get along fine
Click to expand...

My dog (with the exception of ladies) doesn't even get along well with his own reflection! envy!!


----------



## annamaria

You are so funny pixmedic. Love seeing ur ferrets and dog doing their voting thing except the pooch of course.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

ferrets are having a hard time deciding. some touch choices here. 
stand by.


----------



## pixmedic

well damn...
this was a really tough one.
but consensus has been reached, and with only one prize to give out I do hereby proclaim 
@oldhippy the winner of the first pixmedic photo contest!






if you would be so kind as to PM me your name/address I will put in a stat order for your loot!


----------



## annamaria

Congrats oldhippy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy

Wow that is really nice of you. Way cool.


----------



## Raj_55555

Congratulations!  @oldhippy


----------



## Frank F.

This is the one: image

Very cool & unusual!


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats, that was my favorite as well.


----------



## Didereaux

pixmedic said:


> well damn...
> this was a really tough one.
> but consensus has been reached, and with only one prize to give out I do hereby proclaim
> @oldhippy the winner of the first pixmedic photo contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you would be so kind as to PM me your name/address I will put in a stat order for your loot!



Good choice.  Congrats Ed!     It had me in stitches...a redneck hippy-mobile!


----------



## DarkShadow

Congrats OH,well deserved.


----------



## limr

Congrats, Ed!!!    Well-deserved!


----------



## MSnowy

Congrats @oldhippy


----------



## oldhippy

I returned home this evening to find a package. I am more than impressed with the ongoing generosity of Pixmedic and his wife. This is one of the most special gift I have received, and it will be cherished. We here at TPF are truly blessed to have such good folks. I thank you again. Ed aka OLDHIPPY


----------



## tirediron

Damn...  nice prize!!!!


----------



## oldhippy

Thanks John, the mug is a mossy oak, never had a better one. so cool


----------



## pixmedic

oldhippy said:


> Thanks John, the mug is a mossy oak, never had a better one. so cool



Glad you like it. The wife pieced the design together from a couple different pictures and fonts. Modified the camera pic to put in the TPF logo. She loves her new scan/cutting machine. 

sent by synchronized cardioversion


----------



## oldhippy

pixmedic said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John, the mug is a mossy oak, never had a better one. so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. The wife pieced the design together from a couple different pictures and fonts. Modified the camera pic to put in the TPF logo. She loves her new scan/cutting machine.
> 
> sent by synchronized cardioversion
Click to expand...

This is what I bought with my prize money,  190.00 retail for 49.99 Seiko self winding


----------



## annamaria

Pixmedic and his wife are such giving wonderful people.  Nice gifts Ed.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

